# Has anyone ever taken their pet dog to Dubai?



## Gaza

In addition to the points in my other thread one of the problems we are wrestling with is what to do with our 3 year old West Highland Terrier. He is a much loved family pet and it will be very hard to leave him behind. Putting aside for one second his ability to cope with the heat I am more concerned about how pet dogs are viewed in Dubai.

Until this gem a couple of months ago - *Apology on the cards as police pup picture sparks warning over offence to Muslims *- I had no idea of the sensitivites that some Muslims have to dogs. 

Does anyone have experience of taking a pet with them?

The system won't allow me to add a link so if you want to view what the story says add http to the front of the link below and replace xxxx with com

thescotsman.scotsman.xxxx/scotland/Apology-on-the-cards-as.4243889.jp


----------



## Maz25

The subject of pets has been one of the most discussed on the forum. If you search through older threads, you will find all the information you need in regards to shipping your pets to Dubai. Just be aware that not all landlords allow tenants to keep pets so if you are planning to bring your pet over, this would seriously limit the number of properties available to you. There are also issues about walking your dogs as not all places allow you freely walk your dog and you would have to muzzle them and have them on a leash at all times.

Pets are not normally viewed in the same way here as they are in Western countries. It is additionally considered offensive to give gifts to locals that have pictures of dogs on it or anything that is remotely related to a dog! I do not know enough about Islaam to really comment about this but as it is considered offensive, I would advise that you if you are planning to offer gifts to locals, you should read up about what is considered offensive and what is appropriate so as not to offend anyone.


----------



## Shinjuku

I know of the article you mention, and believe it originated from the Daily Mail (which says alot about the source and article).
Its an example of trying to portray the very small minority's opinions as the majority, and an exaggerated response due to political correctness.

While dogs are considered 'unclean' by Muslims, its mainly coming into contact with the animal that will generate a negative response.
Dogs may not be many Muslims' first choice as pets, but they are tolerated by most. You may just want to make sure he's on a leash when you take him out, and avoid bringing him to crowded public places where there may be many locals around.

The topic of bringing pets to Dubai has been discussed often on the forum. Try doing a search.

If you do decide to bring him, hope he enjoys Dubai as much as you do!


----------



## Gaza

Maz25 said:


> The subject of pets has been one of the most discussed on the forum. If you search through older threads, you will find all the information you need in regards to shipping your pets to Dubai. Just be aware that not all landlords allow tenants to keep pets so if you are planning to bring your pet over, this would seriously limit the number of properties available to you. There are also issues about walking your dogs as not all places allow you freely walk your dog and you would have to muzzle them and have them on a leash at all times.
> 
> Pets are not normally viewed in the same way here as they are in Western countries. It is additionally considered offensive to give gifts to locals that have pictures of dogs on it or anything that is remotely related to a dog! I do not know enough about Islaam to really comment about this but as it is considered offensive, I would advise that you if you are planning to offer gifts to locals, you should read up about what is considered offensive and what is appropriate so as not to offend anyone.


Thanks. I did try the search several times and used various keywords such as dog, pet, cat but it kept coming up "nothing found." I did think it surprising that nobody had asked the question.


----------



## flossie

Oh, bring him. Loads of people have dogs here. We brought our cat and honestly, if we hadn't the kids would never have settled. Actually, we've recently acquired another kitten and since getting it, our son is so much happier. It will feel so much more like home if you bring him.


----------



## cphoenix

You can ship your dog, no problem. There are some regulations and vaccination certificates that you're gonna need to have. I can ask my wife where/how she had done her research. She took care of bringing our Yorkie from the States to Dubai.

However, there is only one community where dogs are common; and that community is called Arabian Ranches. It is one of the more upscale communities. If you could afford to live there, you'd be able to walk your dog without embarrassments, people staring at you, or avoiding your path all together. 

I have also seen a villa with a huge grass yard. I thought it would be nice for my dog to play there. If you can afford one of those, your dog will be fine, too.

Otherwise, there are some sand beaches where you could take him. Muslims are usually not afraid of dogs, but they don't want to touch them or be touched by dogs. Indians on the other hand, are completely terrified of my Yorkie.

Because of lack of activity, many dogs become unfit in Dubai.


----------



## Madam Mim

I brought my very large long haired dog from australia here at the start of the year. The process re vaccinations etc, required for Dubai is quite simple. I have had no issues with having my dog here. I have to disagree with the Ranches being the only dog community - I live in the Springs and have no problem walking my dog and see other dogs being walked. We actually have huge lakes here which are great for walking around. Having said that Dubai is really not all that dog friendly in that there are very few places you can take them. I thought they were not allowed on beaches now? The heat has not been too much of an issue for him - he just stays indoors a lot more and has walks earlier/later. There is no way I would have come here without my dog and I have not regretted bringing him. You would have to be in a villa I guess though rather than an apartment - not just that apartments aren't ideal for dogs but I do not believe there are any apartments which allow dogs.


----------



## cphoenix

Madam Mim said:


> I brought my very large long haired dog from australia here at the start of the year. The process re vaccinations etc, required for Dubai is quite simple. I have had no issues with having my dog here. I have to disagree with the Ranches being the only dog community - I live in the Springs and have no problem walking my dog and see other dogs being walked. We actually have huge lakes here which are great for walking around. Having said that Dubai is really not all that dog friendly in that there are very few places you can take them. I thought they were not allowed on beaches now? The heat has not been too much of an issue for him - he just stays indoors a lot more and has walks earlier/later. There is no way I would have come here without my dog and I have not regretted bringing him. You would have to be in a villa I guess though rather than an apartment - not just that apartments aren't ideal for dogs but I do not believe there are any apartments which allow dogs.


Yeah, the Springs is perhaps another community where dogs are common. The Springs, Emirates Hills, Arabian Ranches and all of these upscale communities that are populated by Westerners are dog friendly. Arabian Ranches is the only community *I know of*. Still, these areas, I would guess, house no more than 5% of Dubai's population. 

I would agree with Madam Mim that, generally speaking, Dubai is not dog friendly.


----------



## Maz25

Madam Mim said:


> I brought my very large long haired dog from australia here at the start of the year. The process re vaccinations etc, required for Dubai is quite simple. I have had no issues with having my dog here. I have to disagree with the Ranches being the only dog community - I live in the Springs and have no problem walking my dog and see other dogs being walked. We actually have huge lakes here which are great for walking around. Having said that Dubai is really not all that dog friendly in that there are very few places you can take them. I thought they were not allowed on beaches now? The heat has not been too much of an issue for him - he just stays indoors a lot more and has walks earlier/later. There is no way I would have come here without my dog and I have not regretted bringing him. You would have to be in a villa I guess though rather than an apartment - not just that apartments aren't ideal for dogs but I do not believe there are any apartments which allow dogs.


There are apartments that allow dogs but I think it would be a lot more difficult to walk your dog and certainly not a pleasant experience for the dog as it would be stuck indoors all alone all day. My friend lives in the marina and she is allowed to have a dog; I live in JBR on the other hand and my landlord does not allow dogs (not sure whether you are allowed to keep pets in the JBR buildings)! It will all come down to the landlord but if you are planning to have a dog in an apartment, I think a small dog would be the only suitable option; a large dog would seriously suffer from the lack of exercise and loneliness!


----------



## Madam Mim

I understood that initially with JBR it was ok to have dogs then the rules changed and dogs are not allowed.


----------



## Maz25

Madam Mim said:


> I understood that initially with JBR it was ok to have dogs then the rules changed and dogs are not allowed.


Don't really know but I wouldn't doubt that for a second! I've never seen a dog in JBR!!! My brother loves dogs and whilst I am not into dogs as much as he is, I do agree that a pet can make all the difference when moving somewhere new, especially when there are children involved!


----------



## Madam Mim

Maz25 said:


> Don't really know but I wouldn't doubt that for a second! I've never seen a dog in JBR!!! My brother loves dogs and whilst I am not into dogs as much as he is, I do agree that a pet can make all the difference when moving somewhere new, especially when there are children involved!


I believe it was very traumatic for pet owners when they changed the rules overnight and it was overnight ! I cannot even begin to imagine what these owners/renters in JBR went through - how do you get rid of this animal you have just spent a fortune on bringing here. Of course you have only brought them hre cos you love them so much. First you are told pets ok - come on and buy/rent here then once it is all sold/rented Ok folks all change now. Anyone thinking about coming here with pets - please do not look at apartments


----------



## Gaza

Thanks for all the thoughts so far. We would like to take him with us as our 11 month old absolutley adores him. Not sure the affection is the same in the opposite direction though!


----------



## macca_24

Gaza said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts so far. We would like to take him with us as our 11 month old absolutley adores him. Not sure the affection is the same in the opposite direction though!


I know I'm a lat comer to this thread but I remembered seeing it when you posted, and I'm really missing my 4 leged buddy I've never been away from him so long. His a 6 year old Staffie, the best family dog ever very protective and loving especially of children. I just thought you might like to know how hard it is even for adults to adjust to not having there dogs around. must go getting all teary thinking about it.


----------



## Madam T

Could you please tell me how you brought your Yorkie to Dubai? I want to bring a small dog to Dubai. Did you bring your Yorkie by cargo, or did you take him in the cabin? I'm worried because my dog weighs less than 1 kg. Thanks




cphoenix said:


> You can ship your dog, no problem. There are some regulations and vaccination certificates that you're gonna need to have. I can ask my wife where/how she had done her research. She took care of bringing our Yorkie from the States to Dubai.
> 
> However, there is only one community where dogs are common; and that community is called Arabian Ranches. It is one of the more upscale communities. If you could afford to live there, you'd be able to walk your dog without embarrassments, people staring at you, or avoiding your path all together.
> 
> I have also seen a villa with a huge grass yard. I thought it would be nice for my dog to play there. If you can afford one of those, your dog will be fine, too.
> 
> Otherwise, there are some sand beaches where you could take him. Muslims are usually not afraid of dogs, but they don't want to touch them or be touched by dogs. Indians on the other hand, are completely terrified of my Yorkie.
> 
> Because of lack of activity, many dogs become unfit in Dubai.


----------

